# Calais to Malaga HELP !!!



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Have been reading through various posts re a recommend route from Calais to Malaga Totally confused due to numerous suggestions. over the past year I will be doing this journey leaving Calais on 5April 08 spending April in Marbella and then on to Portugal for the month of May Would appreciate a recommended route and overnight stops Don;t mind driving 4 to 6 hours per day


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Do you expect to be in a rush? Do you use sat nav? 
Do you believe it's possible to over-prepare?


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

*Calais Malaga*

Thank you for the quick response Smilo. I do have Sat Nav I do need to get to Malaga in a reasonable time .RE over preperation throughout my career I have always held to ,Failing to plan is planing to fail It has never let me down. Now what about a recommend route


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Calais Malaga*



Patsy said:


> Failing to plan is planing to fail It has never let me down.


Hey, but look where it's got you! Have you tried, " We don't have a plan, so nothing can go wrong" - Spike Milligan? Not meaning to sound flippant, really, but if getting there is the main objective of the journey, then I'd skim around the east side of Paris, letting the sat nav do all the work, and I'd include the Millau Bridge as a "Travel via".

That's not enough of an answer, is it!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Calais Malaga*

Hello,

Western Route to Northern Spain then south through Madrid to Granada. Try to avoid Madrid on a weekday or Saturday eve.

Pop the start as Calais and Destination As Malaga into

www.viamichelin.co.uk

Cheaper and easier than Milau but Milau is a nice route.

Trev.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

There are so many different ways to go and there is VERY little between any of them. If you have looked at possible routes take the one ( plan the one )that takes your fancy and do it 

The google maps route looks good to me to Malaga. I guess your route to Portugal depends on where you are going.




Personally I hate too much planning but that is another story.



I would go Bilbao Burgos Madrid........... but that is not what you asked !!


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

*Calais Malaga*

All I asked was for help in a route from Calais to Malaga I should have added overnight stops which was my original intention as a route would be easy enough to plan. What do I get someone sitting at home pouring the hard stuff down his neck trying to be a smart ass. (may explain your attitude or are you normally nasty) smilo are you serious nastyo may be more suitable. I have no doubt that some of the more decent persons on this site will be able to help me. We don,t need people like you


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Calais Malaga*



Patsy said:


> All I asked was for help in a route from Calais to Malaga I should have added overnight stops which was my original intention as a route would be easy enough to plan. What do I get someone sitting at home pouring the hard stuff down his neck trying to be a smart ass. (may explain your attitude or are you normally nasty) smilo are you serious nastyo may be more suitable. I have no doubt that some of the more decent persons on this site will be able to help me. We don,t need people like you


You're barely coherent.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks to those who replied. I should have asked for possible overnight stops enroute which was my original intention Cannot think why I asked for routes So any overnights would be appreciated. France only. I knew I would get a reply from polite people Thank you.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Patsy

Recommendations on overnight stops depend on your route.

We stay on motorway aires if we are in a hurry but others would not do that for all the tea in China.

And as for Sat Nav.....it turns intelligent people into brain dead morons ( in my opinion )


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think Smilo was implying that your question was a little vague (but we're used to that - many of them on here are).

It would help for us to know how many miles you like to drive per day. Some people like to blast down, and cover 200-300 miles a day, some even more. Others (like us) will do more than 120-150 miles a day, so we can enjoy the journey.

Also - how many and what kind of people are you? Children don't like huge long driving days, and might prefer a couple of stopovers at campsites with facilities for a couple of days.

Gerald

_Edit: I've moved this thread into "Spain and Portugal Touring" - it may get more replies than where it was in "Chausson", although the Chausson forum is a splendid place for any thread to be :wink: _


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

I now wish to withdraw my original request re assistance in travelling from Calis to Malaga. Thank you to those who tried to be helpful


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Calais to Malaga*

 Buenos dias, Patsy! Aw, come on, don't be like that. This is a relaxed, friendly place.
Calais - Malaga is one of my favourites, but always amble, and don't plan sepcifically. Tend to pass by Lourdes, and then cross the Pyrenese by the tunnel, and take it from there. As many have already said, there are so many variables. 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Patsy
This is the way we came 7 weeks ago. This is the reason we used this route.
We have an RV that does its best MPG when driven at a constant speed, also I wanted a carefree journey without getting stressed on the Paris ring road etc. I also wanted to to use the airs as and when (We have 2 big dogs ).
Therefore MY best route was get out of the tunnel, get on the motorway and get off again atMalagaa We used the route to the East of Paris. For us this was superb, we stopped at some quite stunning airs with no signe of trouble at all.
The combined tolls are not cheap, we paid about £260.00 BUT we are a 29' RV with a car on an A frame therefore pay more than a Motorhome.
There are lots of other ways, and I think what people are saying is that without lots of info from you it is hard to recommend a route.
Ours was quick, stress free, in places quite beautiful, safe, and convenient.
I hope this gives you a little help, if only to rule it out.
Regards
Tel


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

God, £260 was that one way ?. What does it cost you in fuel ?. Do you go right round via La Junqera and Barcelona ?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

billym said:


> And as for Sat Nav.....it turns intelligent people into brain dead morons ( in my opinion )


So how would you navigate when you're on you own?

It's a tool like anything else, which more experienced users can manipulate to provide verbal instructions in the same way an experienced navigator would, over a route selected by you.

Andrew


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> I think Smilo was implying that your question was a little vague......


Or perhaps I simply took exception to, "What do I get someone sitting at home _pouring the hard stuff down his neck trying to be a smart ass._ (may explain your attitude or are you normally nasty) smilo are you serious nastyo may be more suitable." So far out of proportion as to be bloody ill-mannered, I thought, and my "incoherent" was probably a little too generous.

A short while later we move on to someone else saying that in his opinion sat nav users are "brain dead morons". I understand what he's getting at, I used to enjoy using maps and my ability to do so has reduced a little since we went electronic, but billym has severely overstated his case apparently without any indication that his comment might be a joke.

This might yet turn into MHF's weirdest thread ever.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

BillyM. I thought I was reasonably intelligent but now it seems because I use a Sat-Nav I am a brain dead moron which it would seem are quite a lot of people on MHF judging by the posts on here.
I agree with Smilo that this has got a bit out of hand with some unwarranted nasty comments.
I didn't see anything to get upset about in Smilo's post and I think a few apologies are needed or this whole topic should be deleted and we start again.
Sid


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi DollarYen
Straight down the E15.
As for fuel, about £850 so far (Mallaga,full tank).
i did a rough calculation that says 5 months in 5* luxury staying where I want with my wife and 2 dogs will cost about £6K, I reckon that is value for money.
It is only recently we could do this so we are having a ball.
Hope this finds you well.
Regards
Tel


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Always wondered what it would cost if you went right round that way, any idea how many miles it was ?. Are you on petrol, LPG or derv ?. Is it one of the big winnebago's ?. What do they do to the gallon ?.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

*Route from Calais to Marbella (Malaga) with stopovers*

Hi Patsy

I have sent you a PM with a route and stopovers. Hope it helps.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rain Dancer 

Have sent you a PM re the suggested route and stopovers Other comments appreciated This will be our first solo trip a bit apprehensive but as Del Boy saays He who dares wins.


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi DY
What are you.... The tax man..... only joking.
So far about 2,200mls at a cost of €940.
The RV is a 2007 Winnebago Sightseer 29R with the Ford V10
It is actually 30' but wat's 12" between friends. i hav'nt calculated the MPG, but as we are towing a car as well i think if it was a weather forecast it would be "Fair to Frightning"
Weather here at Marbella Playa is about 26 in the shade. Wil be heading of to Potugal after the Easter rush.
As I say this is new to us and I guess we are just spending the kids inheritance. That is not tue.
It felt like the right time, and by golly it is.
Thanks for the interest
Regards
Tel


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Me the tax man, no worries on that score. Just curious, keep thinking of having a crack with one but it wouldn't fit on the drive etc. Can't get my head around owning something with a V10 petrol engine in. Well at least you are in the best place to enjoy it. I was down there in dec/jan then had a couple of weeks in Portugal for the first time, really liked it.


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
Any tips on portugal gladly accepted!
Regards
Tel


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Patsy

We sail Dover to Calais on 4 April, and we are also heading for Malaga.

We're going the Eastern route, via Millau. We won't be using toll roads, and we'll be making as much use as possible of Aires. Planning on enjoying the journey, and taking a week or so to get there.

If any of that interests you, get in touch


----------



## 110279 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Patsy
We came down to Southern Iberia in November from Zeebrugge but the route is much the same as from Calais, we stayed at several sites on the way but can recommend only two in France (out of 4) - Parc Verger, Champagne La Reviere, Nr. Limoges and Camping Beausoleil, Gradignan, Nr. Bordeaux. When you go to Portugal from Marbella try Camping La Rosaleda, Conil de la Frontera, Nr. Cadiz - I have posted my impressions of all these sites on the French and Spain & Portugal threads.
My route - East of Paris, down to Limoges, across to the west and down to Bordeaux, via San Sebastian, Burgos, Madrid (Sunday is best day to go round Madrid), Cordoba then Marbella.
Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote " so how would you navigate when you're on your own ? "



The same way people have done for a very long time . A map and common sense have a lot to do wiith it. 

Common sense seems to go out of the car window with Sat Nav.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

billym said:


> Quote " so how would you navigate when you're on your own ? "
> 
> The same way people have done for a very long time . A map and common sense have a lot to do wiith it.
> 
> Common sense seems to go out of the car window with Sat Nav.


Doesn't seem to be a particularly sensible or safe thing to do to shun modern technology for the sake of it.

I would take a lot of convincing that it is safer whilst driving a large vehicle to follow a map, or be looking out for road signs, than following voice prompts from a sav nav.

In the same way it would be possible for an airliner to cross from LA to London without computerised navigation systems, but you won't find any doing it.

Andrew


----------

